# Suntrust Park



## lampern (Apr 3, 2017)

Got to see a little of SunTrust Park on tv the other day.

Looks nice but not sure if Turner Field really needed to be dumped.


----------



## Showtime (Apr 3, 2017)

Pretty sure both new stadiums are more about who controls the income/profits than it was about the age of the venue.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2017)

Its pretty sweet inside. The seats are really close to the players.


----------



## across the river (Apr 3, 2017)

lampern said:


> Got to see a little of SunTrust Park on tv the other day.
> 
> Looks nice but not sure if Turner Field really needed to be dumped.



The vast majority of Braves fans come from North of the city.  They basically had to drive South into a area with inadequate parking and way too much crime. The stadium needed upgrades, so do you pour a bunch of money into a stadium that exists in a area that you don't want to be in after dark.  In the end, it is a business.  There is a reason they put some many banks in the nice areas, and don't build very many in the rough areas.   This baseball stadium is no different.   Now I don't know that I agree with Cobb County apparently forcing it down here residents throat, but I guess that will all play out in the upcoming elections.


----------



## cam88 (Apr 4, 2017)

I know it's only one game in, but they should have used a little money on there bullpen instead of a new stadium!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Its pretty sweet inside. The seats are really close to the players.



I'll have to take your word. No way I'm sitting in all that traffic to see a game in person. I'll just keep going down to see the Gwinnett Braves.


----------



## Horns (Apr 4, 2017)

across the river said:


> The vast majority of Braves fans come from North of the city.  They basically had to drive South into a area with inadequate parking and way too much crime. The stadium needed upgrades, so do you pour a bunch of money into a stadium that exists in a area that you don't want to be in after dark.  In the end, it is a business.  There is a reason they put some many banks in the nice areas, and don't build very many in the rough areas.   This baseball stadium is no different.   Now I don't know that I agree with Cobb County apparently forcing it down here residents throat, but I guess that will all play out in the upcoming elections.



This plus the Braves asked for the city to upgrade Turner field and Kassim thought that kissing Arthur Blank's back side was the better option. City of Atlanta gave all the goodies to the Falcons.


----------



## lampern (Apr 4, 2017)

Well I'll take the NFL over the MLB even though I watch both.


----------



## tcward (Apr 4, 2017)

All that money wasted on a AAA team at best. Braves are horrible just like every Atlanta pro team...


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 5, 2017)

tcward said:


> All that money wasted on a AAA team at best. Braves are horrible just like every Atlanta pro team...



Yeah ok, Coons horrible as 2nd best NFL team?
Braves trending upward,too. Guessing you might be from north of the Mason Dixon Line? We do agree on the Dogs, however.


----------



## riprap (Apr 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll have to take your word. No way I'm sitting in all that traffic to see a game in person. I'll just keep going down to see the Gwinnett Braves.



And there is no traffic around the Gwinnett Braves stadium? It takes an hour to go 2 miles around the mall of ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2017)

riprap said:


> And there is no traffic around the Gwinnett Braves stadium? It takes an hour to go 2 miles around the mall of ga.



Who said anything about driving around the mall? If I go to the mall area for Costco, I'm there when it opens at 9am and that area is a ghost town. As far as the Gwinnett Stadium, we only get to a couple games a year and always on a Saturday.. And I'm a Gwinnett native. I know every single side street.. I don't use a GPS like the rest of the foreigners..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2017)

17K parking spaces, the stadium seats 43K +. This is not going to end well. Take Uber? I'll pass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 17K parking spaces, the stadium seats 43K +. This is not going to end well. Take Uber? I'll pass.



good job on the math boss. obviously you did not go to bean counter school in knoxville.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 17K parking spaces, the stadium seats 43K +. This is not going to end well. Take Uber? I'll pass.



How many people drive solo to the game?  I'm betting the average car arriving at the game is carrying more than 2 people.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 5, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll have to take your word. No way I'm sitting in all that traffic to see a game in person. I'll just keep going down to see the Gwinnett Braves.



Yep. This is what I do as well. Cheap tickets, free parking (I think?), beer and hotdogs are cheap on Thursday nights. 

I've turned down free tickets to Turner Field because I don't want do deal with all the hassle of going into Atlanta, trying to park, dealing with the traffic, etc.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How many people drive solo to the game?  I'm betting the average car arriving at the game is carrying more than 2 people.



Check out the road system near the new stadium on Google Earth. I'd rather get beat with a football bat than try to negotiate it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Check out the road system near the new stadium on Google Earth. I'd rather get beat with a football bat than try to negotiate it.



Looks like two right turns to me.  Don't get me wrong, I'm a country boy that avoids ATL like the plague.  But I might be more apt to attend games in the new location vs the old.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Looks like two right turns to me.  Don't get me wrong, I'm a country boy that avoids ATL like the plague.  But I might be more apt to attend games in the new location vs the old.



Looks easy, doesn't it?  Drive it one time and see what you think. I was over that way last September. Granted everything was still under construction but I can promise you I didn't leave anything over there I need to go back and get.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 7, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah ok, Coons horrible as 2nd best NFL team?
> Braves trending upward,too. Guessing you might be from north of the Mason Dixon Line? We do agree on the Dogs, however.











elfiii said:


> Check out the road system near the new stadium on Google Earth. I'd rather get beat with a football bat than try to negotiate it.


I think part of the idea with the new stadium and adjacent development is to actually encourage folks to show up early, and stay late. I'm sure they're thinking that encouraging a more gradual traffic flow into the stadium and surrounding area will help.

Whether or not that actually works out will be a different story entirely. Trying to predict what people will do, and what they actually do are very different things.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 7, 2017)

As a ticket holder who lives in Cobb; I'm ecstatic that I don't have to cross the river to go to a Braves game.  I also revel in the fact that the AJC et al is taking it on the chin regarding Mercedes Benz and the ever expanding budget and delays while Suntrust came in ahead of schedule and on budget.  The move could have been handled better and Cobb County could have negotiated a better deal but compared to the dumpster fire downtown, I'll take it.


----------



## cam88 (Apr 7, 2017)

Well for the next couple months with the stretch of 85 down it's going to be a traffic nightmare. Better get there early.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2017)

cam88 said:


> Well for the next couple months with the stretch of 85 down it's going to be a traffic nightmare. Better get there early.



I am thinking it will be easier to approach the stadium from either Herodian Way off 41 to the west or Powers Ferry to the East vs the major routes like 75/285.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2017)

The Suntrust Park Pedestrian Bridges sound interesting. 

Today, I saw a local metro Atlanta TV report on one of 'em that is not finished but will open anyway at 3pm or 3:30pm Friday befor the Braves Home Opener. I could not find the news item on WSB's website so it may be posted later. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/ballpark/transportation/pedestrian/ 

SunTrust Park Transportation - Pedestrian

Pedestrian Bridges








I-285 Bridge







Windy Ridge Over 75







Windy Ridge at Circle 75




http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/where-to-park-at-atlanta-braves-suntrust-park/502253171

SunTrust Park parking guide

April 10, 2017


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2017)

If they don't start playing better, I don't think the large crowds will last long.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Check out the road system near the new stadium on Google Earth. I'd rather get beat with a football bat than try to negotiate it.



Bet it would be easy for an expert para-shooter like you to get into!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 11, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> If they don't start playing better, I don't think the large crowds will last long.



Yep, the new stadium draw may wear off much quicker if they do not start collecting some W's soon. 

Maybe it's been too rough on 'em starting the season out of town with 8 road games & may do better with some wins when they get home at the end of the week with 7 home turf games.  At least most of the losses were only by 1 or 2 runs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Check out the road system near the new stadium on Google Earth. I'd rather get beat with a football bat than try to negotiate it.



Looks & sounds like it can be very challenging, especially with road/hwy construction projects not finished yet. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/b...media/access-easy-with-plans-in-place-111414/







or larger image at web link below . . . 

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/ballpark/suntrust-park/images/transportation-graphic@2x.jpg



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/ballpark/suntrust-park/overview/faq/






or larger image at web link below . . . 

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/ballpark/suntrust-park/images/faq-aerial-zoom@2x.jpg








or larger image at web link below . . . 

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/atl/ballpark/suntrust-park/images/faq-aerial-wide@2x.jpg


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Bet it would be easy for an expert para-shooter like you to get into!



It's a very tight venue. We're talking kicking people in the back of the head on final approach.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2017)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks & sounds like it can be very challenging, especially with road/hwy construction projects not finished yet.



My partner lives off Chamblee-Tucker just outside the perimeter. To go from Chamblee-Tucker and I-285 to Marietta this morning was a 3 hour commute. He barely made his 9 o'clock.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> My partner lives off Chamblee-Tucker just outside the perimeter. To go from Chamblee-Tucker and I-285 to Marietta this morning was a 3 hour commute. He barely made his 9 o'clock.



Sounds like a horrible nightmare of a commute.  Hope it was better on him going home. 

A long time ago when I lived near that same area as your partner, for my college co-op job I use to drive to Cartersville which would take 1-hour in the morning to start work at 7:30am, but after 8-hours of work I had a longer return trip of 1.5-hours in the afternoon with the additional traffic. 

Suntrust Park games sure do not need the extra traffic problems caused by the I-85 collapse.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> It's a very tight venue. We're talking kicking people in the back of the head on final approach.




And the problem with that is?????


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> And the problem with that is?????



Some of 'em might be bigger and meaner than me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 13, 2017)

Area is low on crime you say? No problem, the city will build a few apartment complexes and import you some.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2017)

It will not be long before gates open & activity gets busy for the big opener. 



Time = 1:10 

55 minutes ago 

Published on April 14, 2017






Time = 2:10 

55 minutes ago 

Published on April 14, 2017






Time = 3:31 

4 hours ago 

Published on April 14, 2017


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Some of 'em might be bigger and meaner than me.



There are a few security guards from United looking for work to help you out.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 16, 2017)

Went down Friday and it was WAY BETTER than anyone in our group could have imagined.  The crowd was huge so it made for long lines at the venue but the commute from northside was a breeze.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 16, 2017)

Not looking forward to the traffic, but I am looking forward to the games so close. We will probably hit 10 games this year, already have Metallica tickets for July 9. 

Having said this, I am going to take advantage of a few things and maybe make a few bucks off this thing. We shall see.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 17, 2017)

Granted it was a Sunday afternoon game, but we went yesterday and it was easier getting in and out than Turner Field ever was. Much better venue for a baseball game than Turner was as well.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Not looking forward to the traffic, but I am looking forward to the games so close. We will probably hit 10 games this year, already have Metallica tickets for July 9.
> 
> Having said this, I am going to take advantage of a few things and maybe make a few bucks off this thing. We shall see.



The Metallica event ought to be good. Hope they work out the traffic issues. 

It was a nice opening day ceremony the Braves streamed off their website for free without the need for a pay tv service.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 18, 2017)

ddavis1120 said:


> As a ticket holder who lives in Cobb; I'm ecstatic that I don't have to cross the river to go to a Braves game.  I also revel in the fact that the AJC et al is taking it on the chin regarding Mercedes Benz and the ever expanding budget and delays while Suntrust came in ahead of schedule and on budget.  The move could have been handled better and Cobb County could have negotiated a better deal but compared to the dumpster fire downtown, I'll take it.



You can keep taking on the chin with the suntrust park crappy expensive concsessions.  Lines were out of control saturday only to get to the front and find out card machines were down.  I'll take the Benz concessions prices any day and twice on sunday:  

Classic Hot Dog	$2	Waffle Fries	$3
Pizza Slice	$3	Classic Cheeseburger	$5
Nachos	$3	Chicken Tender Basket	$6
Pretzel	$2	Popcorn	$2
Peanuts	$3		
Beverages	Cost		Cost
Regular Coca-Cola**	$2	Dasani Bottled Water	$2
Souvenir Coca-Cola**	$4	12 oz. Bud Light	$5

As for the stadium?  Well it has a cool water feature in the outfield...wow!!!!

Not going back there anytime soon.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 18, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lines were out of control saturday only to get to the front and find out card machines were down.


Probably why the lines were long. 



Patriot44 said:


> Not looking forward to the traffic, but I am looking forward to the games so close. We will probably hit 10 games this year, already have Metallica tickets for July 9.


Me too! I saw them last time they were in town at Philips, they are a great show. Avenged Sevenfold as an opener ain't to shabby either. Really looking forward to it.

I'm sure I'll catch a game or two this season as well, by mid year I'm sure they'll be doing some promos for the mid-week games and whatnot.

Anybody park in the the tailgating lot yet? My buddies and I usually go down early and make an evening of it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Not looking forward to the traffic, but I am looking forward to the games so close. We will probably hit 10 games this year, already have Metallica tickets for July 9.
> 
> Having said this, I am going to take advantage of a few things and maybe make a few bucks off this thing. We shall see.



I like Metallica but it was bar none the worst concert I've ever seen.  They lip syncd and it was off beat.  It was the last show in the Omni


----------



## cam88 (Apr 18, 2017)

Went to last nights and Sunday's game and had to say it was a great atmosphere. Also not a bad seat in the house, just hope they get the Uber situation figured out.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can keep taking on the chin with the suntrust park crappy expensive concsessions.  Lines were out of control saturday only to get to the front and find out card machines were down.  I'll take the Benz concessions prices any day and twice on sunday:
> Not going back there anytime soon.



That's why I always carry plenty of cash.  

Fulton county voters tickle me; worry about a $5 hot dog while while their stadium is a billion (with a B) over initial projections with no end in sight.  Quite frankly, Braves fans are going to pay $5 for a hot dog whether it's at Turner Field or Suntrust.  They just don't risk their life and property at Suntrust.  
And don't forget the Mercedes Benz concession prices are projections; if they're like everything else associated with MB the $2 hot dog will actually cost you $5.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 18, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> I like Metallica but it was bar none the worst concert I've ever seen.  They lip syncd and it was off beat.  It was the last show in the Omni



Hoping for the best, this is a daddy daughter date. My daughter and her friends love Metallica, must be awesome being raised by 80's parents...


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2017)

I was very impressed with the stadium, the parking and the whole experience, right down to the Cobb County Police officers compared to the Atlanta PD


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 23, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> I like Metallica but it was bar none the worst concert I've ever seen.  They lip syncd and it was off beat.  It was the last show in the Omni



I sure hope this is a good one, it cost a nickel or two. It will be my daughters first concert. Awol nation and Volbeat will be good too, I hope.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 23, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I sure hope this is a good one, it cost a nickel or two. It will be my daughters first concert. Awol nation and Volbeat will be good too, I hope.


I saw them at Philips in '09 and they rocked the place from beginning to end. Sound was good, music was tight, crowd was totally engaged from start to finish, it was awesome. They were 100% worth the price of admission, IMO. 

Special bonus, since they're not at MBS, we won't have to worry about the roof falling on us.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 10, 2017)

Leaving last night, we almost (ALMOST) walked ourselves sober finding our ride but HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD!!!! WHAT A SHOW!!

The best Heavy Metal show that I have ever been too. The music was so loud that you had to wear hearing protection in the stadium (I didn't take any as most didn't). Metallica KILLED IT!

There is not a bad seat in Suntrust and the Battery is really, really cool. $18 Uber ride in. 

I suspect a normal baseball game would not dump 50K people onto the streets like that tho, not normally. 

Suntrust gets two thumbs up from me and we will be going back. The added news is my daughter and I can't hear my wife yelling and screaming at us for the next couple days..


----------



## Coenen (Jul 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Leaving last night, we almost (ALMOST) walked ourselves sober finding our ride but HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD!!!! WHAT A SHOW!!
> 
> The best Heavy Metal show that I have ever been too. The music was so loud that you had to wear hearing protection in the stadium (I didn't take any as most didn't). Metallica KILLED IT!
> 
> ...


(5) Agree Strongly. With all points. If not for the 11pm noise clause, I think we'd have gotten at least a couple more songs out of them. The crowd was still hyped, and the band seemed ready to keep it rocking.

The parking IS a little far flung, but other than that it is a first class venue. We were out in lot E-40 or 43 or something, once we got out of the actual lot we cruised straight to the highway. We had in a issue with getting our wrist bands for field access, and bounced through a couple of different folks trying to get it squared away. Everyone we dealt with was friendly, had a smile on their face, and seemed genuinely happy to help. 

Really dug the big fans in the concourse, that air flow helped cut down on the heat a TON. I liked the clear bag for outside food policy as well, that seems like a happy medium for fans and the venue. From field level the whole place seems cozy.  All in all it is a really impressive venue.

My only question is, what are concessions prices like for an actual ball game? My understanding is that a lot of the prices *cough*beer*cough* were raised a bit for this concert.

Take the opportunity to check this place out, guys. I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2017)

elfiii said:


> My partner



I had no idea......Congrats on the "partnership" Elfiii.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Leaving last night, we almost (ALMOST) walked ourselves sober finding our ride but HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD!!!! WHAT A SHOW!!
> 
> The best Heavy Metal show that I have ever been too. The music was so loud that you had to wear hearing protection in the stadium (I didn't take any as most didn't). Metallica KILLED IT!
> 
> ...



After the event, I read good things about the Metallica heavy metal action in the news. 

Glad to hear ya'll had some good times. 

Thanks for the rocking update, Sir.


----------

